# Außenborder richtig warten



## Dorschbremse (19. April 2019)

Kleiner Schreibfehler-

In der Regel muss die Distanz zwischen den Elektroden (bei Verschleiß) verringert werden, um einen Funken zu erhalten...

Drum muss die Elektrode nach innen gebogen werden- nicht nach außen


----------



## Georg Baumann (19. April 2019)

Schreibfehler? Mir soll das passieren?! Finde ich nicht, da musst Du Dich verguckt haben


----------



## Dorschbremse (19. April 2019)

Beim Treffen darfst mir ruhig ne Watschn geben


----------



## GÖ-J-575 (19. April 2019)

Hallo
Beim Honda BF 50 gibt es noch den Hochdruckfilter in der Einspritzpumpe , der ist sehr wichtig um die volle Leistung zu haben.
Solch einen Filter wird es wohl auch bei anderen Motoren geben.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (21. April 2019)

Ja wunderbarer Beitrag, leider etwas zu spät, war am Freitag nämlich schon auf der Autobahn 
Unser Aussenborder ist ein Johnson 6PS von 1966:





Letztes Jahr hatte er schon immer Probleme beim Starten und ging auch gerne mal im Leerlauf aus.
Hatte den Motor jetzt die Woche vorher bei mir in der Regentonne stehen (kein Spülanschluß vorhanden) und habe Zündkerzen und Getriebeöl getauscht.
Starten konnte ich ihn am Donnerstag allerdings trotzdem nur mit Starthilfespray. Dann lief er nach dem dritten Start, und mehreren Stops und Starts, auch sehr gleichmäßig über eine Stunde lang bei niedriger Drehzahl.

Gestern am Samstag auf dem Wasser ließ er sich wieder nur mit Starthilfespray zur Mitarbeit überreden. Wir sind 1,5km raus gefahren und haben 5 Stunden geangelt.
Zur Rückfahrt sprang er beim 2ten oder 3ten Versuch wieder an. 50m vor der Küste hielten wir nochmal an um den Echolotgeber einzuholen und die Ruten abzubauen.
Danach ließ er sich nicht mehr zur Mitarbeit überreden. Obwohl genug Sprit im Tank war zog der Motor keinen Sprit mehr und auch mit der Handpumpe liess sich nichts mehr Pumpen, als ob am Adapter/Motor irgendwas verstopft wäre.
Zum Glück trieb uns der Wind an Land, sonst hätten wir noch Paddeln müssen...

Der Motor scheint also mehrere Probleme zu haben.
Was noch auffällig war, ist dass er mit gezogenem Choke zwar mit weniger Leistung aber gleichmäßiger lief als mit eingestecktem Choke, als würde er bei voller Luftzufuhr zu wenig Sprit bekommen.

Hat ein Fachmann einen oder mehrere Tips, in welcher Reihenfolge/Wahrscheinlichkeit man die Probleme angehen sollte?
Ein paar Hundert Euro für eine richtige Wartung auszugeben ist leider nicht drin, deshalb würde ich Kleinigkeiten gerne selber machen um die Werkstattrechnung zu reduzieren.

Danke im voraus!


----------



## zokker (21. April 2019)

Eigentlich das erste, was man bei den Symptomen macht, ist den Vergaser ordentlich zu reinigen.


----------



## Pokolyt (21. April 2019)

zokker schrieb:


> Eigentlich das erste, was man bei den Symptomen macht, ist den Vergaser ordentlich zu reinigen.


Dem schließe ich mich an. Vergaser im Ultraschallbad reinigen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (21. April 2019)

Und Spritpumpe kontrollieren, wenn die ein Loch in der Membran hat, kommt auch immer weniger Sprit an.


----------



## Dorschbremse (21. April 2019)

Die Vergaserdüsen werden für den Austausch fällig sein, wenn ich die Problematik hinsichtlich des gezogenen Chokes und Starthilfespray so lese..... zur Spritversorgung hat Testudo schon das richtige geschrieben...


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (21. April 2019)

Super, das hilft schon mal. Danke Euch ;-)


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (21. April 2019)

Bei so einem alten Vergaser sollte man entweder den Repsatz zu Hause liegen haben, oder sich sicher sein, das man alle Dichtungen selbst wieder hin bekommt. In den Staaten bekommt man viele Teile noch, wenn man den richtigen Satz identifizieren kann.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (21. April 2019)

Ok, meine Taktik ist jetzt folgende (vom Einfachen/Wahrscheinlichen zum Komplizierten/weniger Wahrscheinlichen): 
1. Filtermembran der Spritpumpe überprüfen
2. Motorenreinigeradditiv dem Sprit beimischen und den Motor zum Laufen bringen (oh, meine Arme... :-D), was den Vergaser zumindest etwas reinigen sollte und das Verhalten hoffentlich ändert.
3. Vergaser abbauen/zerlegen und mit Reparatursatz wieder auf Vordermann bringen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (21. April 2019)

Das mit dem Motorreiniger kannst du dir sparen. Das bringt präventiv vielleicht nochmal,  aber wenn der Vergaser verdreckt ist,  hilft nur demontieren und dann ein paar Stunden im Ultraschall.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (21. April 2019)

ok, aber das Zeug ist schon gekauft, kann man dann auch verbraten ;-)


----------



## zokker (21. April 2019)

Was ihr immer immer mit Ultraschall habt. Wenn man es hat ist ja ok. 
Aber früher gab es das nicht und wir haben die Vergaser auch sauber bekommen. Meist sind ja sowieso nur die Düsen verstopft.


----------



## Dorschbremse (21. April 2019)

Und die ausgefransten Düsen macht das Zeug auch nicht neu...

Der olle Belgier braucht halt etwas Zuwendung.... 
Einen Dichtsatz zu bekommen könnte sich als nicht ganz so einfach rausstellen- schließlich ging die Firma Johnson gemeinsam mit Evinrude durch viele Hände seit den siebziger Jahren... 

Vielleicht wäre es einfacher, über die alten Vergaserhersteller Mikuni oder Dellorto an Reparatur- bzw Dichtsätze zu erhalten...

Die alten Schätzchen sind wunderbare einfache Motoren..... aber die Teilebeschaffung ist gruselig. 

Ich wünsch dir viel Erfolg


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (21. April 2019)

Das Ding sieht schon sehr erfolgversprechend aus:
https://marine-discounter.de/motore...ratursatz-fuer-johnson-evinrude-modelle?c=238

Zumindest die untere Dichtung paßt zu der Zeichnung auf Seite 2, Nummer 4, links oben


----------



## Dorschbremse (22. April 2019)

Recmar? 
War mir nicht geläufig, dass sich jemand für Nachbauten etc gefunden hat


----------



## mathei (23. April 2019)

zokker schrieb:


> Was ihr immer immer mit Ultraschall habt. Wenn man es hat ist ja ok.
> Aber früher gab es das nicht und wir haben die Vergaser auch sauber bekommen. Meist sind ja sowieso nur die Düsen verstopft.


ich sag nur waschbenzin. lach. hat gefunzt


----------



## titi2 (25. April 2019)

Bevor man den Vergaser zerlegt und reinigt, erstmal einen neuen Benzinfilter verwenden und evtl auch neuen Sprit verwenden.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (10. Mai 2019)

Das Drama geht weiter, oder: "Die Odyssee nach der Schraube"

Nach den Tips hier, habe ichmir mal die Spritpumpe näher angeschaut und alleine die Dichtung zwischen Filter und Pumpe war schon mehr in Fetzen als gut für sie war. Kurz Preise verglichen zwischen Dichtungssatz und neuer Pumpe, die Wahl war dann einfach.

Nachdem wir uns in der Bucht eine kompatible Kraftstoffpumpe bestellt haben, musste ich feststellen, dass die neueren Modelle dicker sind, weshalb die alten Schrauben zu kurz sind.
Flugs im Keller die Restebox durchsucht, aber aufgrund Länge und/oder Kopfform nichts passendes gefunden. Ebenso in der Restebox im Hobbyraum der Nachbarin.

Also heute zum Baumarkt... gleiches Problem, falscher Kopf oder zu kurz. Ab zum nächsten Baumarkt. Kopf paßt, Länge paßt, €2,19... gekauft!
Zu Hause dann festgestellt, dass mit dem Gewinde was nicht stimmt (sah im Baumarkt hinter glänzender Plastikverpackung noch ok aus).

Also ab zum nächsten Baumarkt. Diesmal die Muttern aus den Verpackungen gepult (5 verschiedene) und Schraubtest gemacht.. 2-3 Windungen, dann hängts.
Ohoh, sind das etwa englische Schrauben? Flugs für 7 Minuten am Infotresen angestellt und schwupps war ich auch schon dran.
Kurz das Problem geschildert, der Metallmeister beäugt die Schraube... jo, ist keine metrische. Verdammt!!!
Mittlerweile ist es 18:15 Uhr und alle 3 möglichen Läden in der näheren Umgebung haben schon zu *grummel*
Morgen geht's weiter!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (10. Mai 2019)

Moin Brandungsbrecher, kannst du die Gewinde nicht nachschneiden? Dann passen metrische Schrauben und gut.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (10. Mai 2019)

Also das wäre die alleräußerste Maßnahme und das würde ich nicht mehr selber machen


----------



## Pokolyt (10. Mai 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Moin Brandungsbrecher, kannst du die Gewinde nicht nachschneiden? Dann passen metrische Schrauben und gut.


Auf keinen Fall. Das kann nicht gut sein. Zöllige Schrauben und Muttern gibt es bei eBay günstig und schnell.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (1. Juni 2019)

Moin!
Um die Story noch zum Abschluß zu bringen...
Die anderen Läden in der Umgebung (Reparaturwerkstatt für englische Oldtimer, Autozubehörlieferant, Alstertaler Schraubenhandel) habe ich auch alle erfolglos abgeklappert.
Danach waren wir an der Süderelbe um dort bei einem Aussenborderreparaturservice nach ein paar Tips und passenden Schrauben zu fragen. In seiner Grabbelkiste fand er auch 2, die 4mm länger waren und die er uns für €5 verkaufte.
Zu Hause flugs getestet und festgestellt, dass wenn eine Schraube im Gewinde fasst, die andere zu kurz ist. Das Pumpemgehäuse hebelte sich immer um die Dichtung herum.
Daraufhin habe ich die Dichtung abgenommen und zwischen 2 glatte Bleche in den Schraubstock gespannt um sie etwas zusammen zu pressen. Beim nächsten Test fassten dann beide Schrauben gerade eben. Also immer im Wechsel jede Schraube eine 1/4 Umdrehung angezogen. Beim 3ten Dreh drehte eine Schraube auf einmal frei. Nachgeschaut: ein Stück des Gewindes aus dem Vergaser gebrochen 
Daraufhin habe ich meinen Kumpel zu Reyher geschickt (Danke für den Tip, Hartmut!), wo es Schrauben in passender Länge im 25er Pack für €18 gab. Braucht noch jemand welche? Haben 23 über 
ENDLICH(!!!) läßt sich die Pumpe wieder aufs Vergasergehäuse schrauben, leider ist durch den veränderten Aufbau der Pumpe - der Stutzen zum Vergaser ist um 90° gedreht - jetzt der Schlauch zu kurz. Zum Glück habe ich eine gut sortierte Autowerkstatt oben an der Hauptstrasse. Kurz dem Meister den bisherigen Schlauch gezeigt und er hat uns ausm Lager von der Rolle ein längeres Stück Spritschlauch mit gleichem Aussen-/Innendurchmesser für lau überlassen.
Angeschraubt, Sprit gepumpt, ca. 10x angerissen.... Motor läuft - YIPPPIEEEE

- FIN -

Und die Moral von der Geschicht':
Liebe Kinder, gebt fein Acht, dass der Hersteller ein metrischen Gewinde reingemacht.


----------

